# little brother/heart bypass



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2013)

hi, cant stop crying. took my brother to a hospital news years eve. he waited 4 to 5 hour for someone to take his pulse and temp. mean while the fake cop hospital guys are calling me a problem for having a melt down after melt down. i kept telling them hes popping nitro, sweating and getting sick. all they did was have him walk to one area to sit , after another.finaly they take blood and ekg(after 5 hours) and said gee looks like you had another heat attack.my brother has lupus, heart problems.they knew this. well.... got him outta THAT hospital and he is now having a 3 or heart bypass. hes my little brother and i love him so much please pray for my brother ken. thanks momo


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2013)

*RE: little brother/heat bypass*

So sorry, Lindy! Hope all goes will with the surgery.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2013)

*RE: little brother/heat bypass*



emysemys said:


> So sorry, Lindy! Hope all goes will with the surgery.



mee too. thank you.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2013)

I am thinking positive thoughts and only positive thoughts for you and your family and especially Ken. I had no experience with heart surgeries until this last year when both my newborn grandson and my brother-in-law were having surgeries. I was amazed at what all they can do these days. Sounds like you have him in a much better hospital now, so his odds just keep getting better and better. You need to stay calm and brave, so you can help him through this. If it helps, feel free to come in here and have mini breakdowns and crying jags, if they make you feel better and stronger. It's one of the things we are here for. *hugs* Think positive!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I am thinking positive thoughts and only positive thoughts for you and your family and especially Ken. I had no experience with heart surgeries until this last year when both my newborn grandson and my brother-in-law were having surgeries. I was amazed at what all they can do these days. Sounds like you have him in a much better hospital now, so his odds just keep getting better and better. You need to stay calm and brave, so you can help him through this. If it helps, feel free to come in here and have mini breakdowns and crying jags, if they make you feel better and stronger. It's one of the things we are here for. *hugs* Think positive!


ken lives with mom and dad. they are both in wheelchairs, have alot on my plate but... still got all three. thanks for your kind words and hope your family is doing well. lindy


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2013)

I think your plate is more then full. They are very lucky to have you.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I think your plate is more then full. They are very lucky to have you.



smile. thanks


----------



## Spn785 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope everything is going okay! I work closely with the OR in a hospital and there is a Heart surgery nearly every day, and in the last year we haven't lost a single one and only a handfull have had complications, try not to worry too much, I'm sure everything will be okay.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 4, 2013)

So sorry to he Please ar this. hang in there and keep all of us posted.


Supposed to say.... so sorry to hear this. please keep all of us posted.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2013)

hi, my brother is just getting into icu. he needed a quadruple bypass.they say he is doing well. thanks everyone .lindy


----------



## Tortoise (Jan 4, 2013)

Best of luck to you and your family Lindy.
Sounds positive so far, hoping your brother has a speedy recovery.
Hugs to you......


----------



## wellington (Jan 4, 2013)

So sorry you both are going through this. My husband at 50 had a triple bypass. It's a scary surgery, but they are so common now, they are really a breeze. He will come out of surgery and after the healing, will feel better then he probably has in a long time. Wishing the best, fingers crossed


----------



## terryo (Jan 4, 2013)

Saying some prayers for you and your family Lindy. I have three friends, and also my husband who had the surgery, and they are all doing fine now....and they are old guys too. Be strong and have faith. Hugs....


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks everyone. will see him for myself tomorrow. let you know.thanks again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so sorry Lindy! I am thinking of you both and hope everything goes well!!


----------



## Angi (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 4, 2013)

momo said:


> hi, cant stop crying. took my brother to a hospital news years eve. he waited 4 to 5 hour for someone to take his pulse and temp. mean while the fake cop hospital guys are calling me a problem for having a melt down after melt down. i kept telling them hes popping nitro, sweating and getting sick.



Lindy, I hope he has a speedy recovery!!

As an ER nurse who has been on the receiving end of such "melt down after melt down", I offer this...............

You finally have an empty room, are about to get the "chest pain" in the lobby when an ambulance patches in, "54 y/o female with a witness arrest. CPR is in progress". What do you do? How do you use your only empty room?

Again, some time later, another room empties, you are about to go get the "chest pain" in the lobby. Another ambulance patch, "23 y/o female delivery attempt at home, baby is stuck with only back legs showing. Legs are dusky/blue, BP low". What do you do? How do you use that precious room again?

Again, room empty you head to get the "chest pain" in the lobby. Once in the lobby you are met by a frantic mother holding a blue 4 year old boy. She cries "he swallowed something and is not breathing". Again, what do you do? Make her wait? 

None of these scenarios are meant to belittle your waiting. They simply show that there is ALWAYS someone worse off than you or your loved one. In a very crude way to put it, if you have a heart beat and are breathing, you have to wait. In the world of ER, that is the harsh reality. The doctors and nurses do the best they can. It is impossible to make everyone happy. Everyone is there with their own little emergency. Some are life threatening, some are not.

I encourage everyone who will wait in an emergency room lobby in the future to have just a little more patience. It is not an easy job!!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 4, 2013)

Tim/Robin said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > hi, cant stop crying. took my brother to a hospital news years eve. he waited 4 to 5 hour for someone to take his pulse and temp. mean while the fake cop hospital guys are calling me a problem for having a melt down after melt down. i kept telling them hes popping nitro, sweating and getting sick.
> ...


hi , i do understand what you are saying and agree.i also take care of three people EVERYDAY. i have a great love for any care givers, its not easy.if you where at this hospital at this time, i feel you may have a different feeling. it wasnt the wait, it was no nurse, not no one to check you in.6 other people left without being seen.they need more help there or they wont be around much longer. there are good and bad in everything.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 4, 2013)

I will pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 5, 2013)

momo said:


> they need more help



I haven't worked in a hospital yet that this is not the case!!! Nurses work short every day in nearly every facility. Doctors in emergency rooms are not much better off.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 8, 2013)

How are things doing?


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 8, 2013)

hi, thanks for asking. my brother had a quad. bypass, that was last friday. he should be home in a few days. he will get a visiting nurse,just for a little while. thats helps me out alot. my family has been blessed and i thank you for your thoughts. lindy


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad to hear that!!


----------



## dds7155 (Jan 8, 2013)

I had quad bypass when i was 37 sure no fun ,,, hope all is well


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 8, 2013)

So glad to hear things went well! Please be taking care of yourself too.


----------



## Spn785 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm glad to hear he is doing well! Keep us updated please, all our prayers are with you.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 9, 2013)

I am glad to hear he is doing well. As a survivor of heart disease I cannot stress enough the importance of finding a good cardiologist. Finding one who wants to help reverse the disease rather than treating the symptoms is very important.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 9, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> I am glad to hear he is doing well. As a survivor of heart disease I cannot stress enough the importance of finding a good cardiologist. Finding one who wants to help reverse the disease rather than treating the symptoms is very important.



i thank you and wish you the best. heart probs. run in my family. we all have the same doc.i have been lucky. my mother and little bro. have a hard time with it. again, thank you.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 11, 2013)

dds7155 said:


> I had quad bypass when i was 37 sure no fun ,,, hope all is well



thank you. i hope all is well with you now. 37, thats no fun. my little brother is 50. he did bounce back. again thanks and i wish you the best.


----------

